# Las Vegas Vets?



## hegemon (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi everyone!!

This is my first post on the boards. I cannot tell you how valuable the information has been so far! I tried looking on the vet post for Nevada but no one has made recommendations for vets. I just got my hedgehog (named Hegemon) at the end of November, and I was putting together an emergency kit for him, and I want to have a vet on hand for him. I am in Las Vegas, and I am willing to drive to any part of the valley if the vet is good and has experience with hedgehogs. Any help would be great! Thanks in advance!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't have experience with these vets, but you might try contacting them to make sure they have an exotic specialist and feel comfortable seeing and treating hedgehogs:

http://www.westflamingo.com/
http://www.lasvegas-veterinarian.com/Se ... -Pets.aspx

This list might also be helpful to you:

http://exoticpets.about.com/od/healthan ... cs-Vet.htm


----------



## hegemon (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you for your post! I will definitely check these out. Maybe I can give them a call and take a visit down to meet them...maybe even take Hegemon for a small outing to meet the vets. I will feel so much better once I get him qualified vet!


----------



## hegemon (Dec 29, 2012)

I just took Hegemon to Aloha Animal Hospital yesterday here in Vegas. They have 4 vets who are all qualified to see hedgehogs. My doctor, Dr. K was so awesome and took the extra time to really help me to understand how to care for the hedgehog and what to look for to identify any problems. She was awesome. They were very professional and friendly. They are one of the clinics that specialize in small mammals here so it's great. Their facility is also clean and certified by the American Animal Hospital Association. Their other patients were also really cool too, so I got to play with some doggies while I was there


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

We just got our little guy a few days ago and was wondering about qualified vets in the Las Vegas area. Thanks for the info...I will definitely look into this! 
[attachment=0:g80v3em4]henry.jpg[/attachment:g80v3em4]


----------



## SAH (Jul 23, 2019)

*Hedgehog for an hour*

Hegemon and sklock65, found you on Google. Was looking for a community of hedgehog owners in Las Vegas. Looking for someone who will let my best friend hold their hedgehog. I know it sounds a little crazy, but my BFF and I are going to Las Vegas this weekend. She LOVES hedgehogs. She has a gold Kate Spade hedgehog purse even. She and her husband have two dogs so they can't get a hedgehog. I wanted to surprise her with "renting" a hedgehog for an hour. I'm hoping to find someone, preferably female since we're women, who we could pay for their time and trouble to bring over a hedgehog for us to hold for an hour. I can provide references or Facetime/Skype in advance so you know we're responsible pet owners and this isn't some weird creepy thing. Our pets aren't with us on the trip, so there won't be any dogs who could hurt the hedgehog. Please let me know if either of you are interested or have any hedgehog friends who might be willing to let us hold their hedgehog. Looking for an hour Saturday morning, 9 or 10a. Happy to pay cash in person or Paypal, whatever works better for the person doing this favor. Thanks!


----------

